# 1099 statement



## Whathaveidone (Dec 12, 2015)

Sooooo....

1099 from Uber says they paid me $298.39...Actual deposits are $196.74. WOW....WTF!!!! Am I missing something or is this criminal?

I work as a freelance sound engineer and 1099 routinely. I have never seen something like this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Whathaveidone said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> 1099 from Uber says they paid me $298.39...Actual deposits are $196.74. WOW....WTF!!!! Am I missing something or is this criminal?
> 
> I work as a freelance sound engineer and 1099 routinely. I have never seen something like this.


The $289.39 is your gross sales with Uber. The 1099 does not reflect what Uber fees and %'s are. Deduct the difference as business expenses. The IRS considers Uber as a payment processing company.


----------

